# Tramadol + kratom not doing anything for me



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas why this might be...

I tried kratom and was really disappointed with it. 10g Green Malay Kratom powder from a reputable supplier did nothing. (Gel capped and swallowed all at once)

Interestingly Tramadol does nothing for me either. I've tried various doses between 200 - 400mg on different occasions and felt nothing.

I've never used any opiates before so there is certainly no tolerance.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas why this might be...
> 
> I tried kratom and was really disappointed with it. 10g Green Malay Kratom powder from a reputable supplier did nothing. (Gel capped and swallowed all at once)
> 
> ...


Yea I hear ya. Kratom 5g did nothing to me either. I ordered EUI kratom and I will try it eventually and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

Kratom did nothing to me either


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas why this might be...
> 
> I tried kratom and was really disappointed with it. 10g Green Malay Kratom powder from a reputable supplier did nothing. (Gel capped and swallowed all at once)
> 
> ...


 ////////////////TRAMADOL is a pain killer , why are you takeing it, They gave it me after an op at hospital an it reacted with my sertraline an lorazapam . It sent me crazy , i pulled out all my tube,s , even the cafita in my **** an danced naked with the nurse,s, It was the worse trip ever , dont mess with that bad boy if on meds.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

Kratom doesn't work the first time for everyone, no matter how large the dose. It took me a good 3 or 4 tries, but I eventually felt the effects. Did you only try it once?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

foxy said:


> ////////////////TRAMADOL is a pain killer , why are you takeing it, They gave it me after an op at hospital an it reacted with my sertraline an lorazapam . It sent me crazy , i pulled out all my tube,s , even the cafita in my **** an danced naked with the nurse,s, It was the worse trip ever , dont mess with that bad boy if on meds.


Tramadol does have recreational uses. Just not so much in me it seems.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

MaddyRose said:


> Kratom doesn't work the first time for everyone, no matter how large the dose. It took me a good 3 or 4 tries, but I eventually felt the effects. Did you only try it once?


I only tried it the once yeah.

Don't think I can be bothered wasting the money and effort in trying it again and again just to make sure.

There are other cheaper easier ways!


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Well thats not really uncommon, tramadol and kratom both don't do anything for a significant amount of people. Are you taking any other medications? A lot of them can blunt the euphoric or mood lifting effects from opiates as I've had happen to me.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Has anyone had success with kratom?


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Has anyone had success with kratom?


Success with what? Pain? Social Anxiety? I have felt effects from it that helped with both but it's not mind-blowing. It made me somewhat high but not to a great degree.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

tramadol the scottish addiction, tower block junkies are lost forever on this ****. But if ill makes you sleep, end off .Your THIS - far away from heroin if your playing with tramadol.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're looking for sedation, you need to order Bali kratom. Green Malaysian is both stimulating and sedating, but is weak compared to bali kratom. I recommend either MistyMountainHerbals or TreetopHerbals.

I've been using kratom for 3 years. It's the only thing that stops my hyperhidrosis. I've tried klonopin, xanax, beta blockers, anticonvulsants, antidepressants, antipsychotics, mood stabilizers, anticholinergics. Nothing works except for bali kratom.

It's funny because lately I've been mixing tramadol and bali kratom and I find it has a pleasant aroma.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

bazinga said:


> If you're looking for sedation, you need to order Bali kratom. Green Malaysian is both stimulating and sedating, but is weak compared to bali kratom. I recommend either MistyMountainHerbals or TreetopHerbals.
> 
> I've been using kratom for 3 years. It's the only thing that stops my hyperhidrosis. I've tried klonopin, xanax, beta blockers, anticonvulsants, antidepressants, antipsychotics, mood stabilizers, anticholinergics. Nothing works except for bali kratom.
> 
> It's funny because lately I've been mixing tramadol and bali kratom and I find it has a pleasant aroma.


I bought enhanced indo kratom and I guess it's very strong stuff. I haven't tried it yet. I was told you barely take much of it. Do you know if there's any interactions with kratom?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

bazinga said:


> If you're looking for sedation, you need to order Bali kratom. Green Malaysian is both stimulating and sedating, but is weak compared to bali kratom. I recommend either MistyMountainHerbals or TreetopHerbals.
> 
> I've been using kratom for 3 years. It's the only thing that stops my hyperhidrosis. I've tried klonopin, xanax, beta blockers, anticonvulsants, antidepressants, antipsychotics, mood stabilizers, anticholinergics. Nothing works except for bali kratom.
> 
> It's funny because lately I've been mixing tramadol and bali kratom and I find it has a pleasant aroma.


Please tell me how something can be stimulating an sedating at the same time :blank:blank


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

kratom worked wonders to begin with for us but then it stopped having the same effect. We had to get the crushed leaves as any other form of kratom, be it powder, paste or capsules did nothing and tasted like poison vomit, it was horrible and in the end we threw up from having to swallow those awful leaves so we do not take it any more. its also ceased here now at customs, it wasnt but it is now since the drug kronic was released in N.Z
Tramadol is not that effective either and does not have the same sedating properties of a codeine based pain killer but thats just my experience though


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

exactly. It contains a balance of alkaloids that are stimulating and sedating. However, every time I've burned malaysian it doesn't seem to have much effect. Almost like they cancel each other out.



foxy said:


> Please tell me how something can be stimulating an sedating at the same time :blank:blank


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Under17 said:


> Well thats not really uncommon, tramadol and kratom both don't do anything for a significant amount of people. Are you taking any other medications? A lot of them can blunt the euphoric or mood lifting effects from opiates as I've had happen to me.


I occasionally take Pregabalin but apart from that no other meds. Just supplements, but nothing that should interact.

Interestingly I took Etizolam for the first time at the weekend and that done nothing for me either. I tried 1mg, then 2mg the day after and felt nothing of note.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> I occasionally take Pregabalin but apart from that no other meds. Just supplements, but nothing that should interact.
> 
> Interestingly I took Etizolam for the first time at the weekend and that done nothing for me either. I tried 1mg, then 2mg the day after and felt nothing of note.


Hmm thats strange, well I'd say after trying something 3-4 times you can probably give it up unless there was a problem with the dose, but that is a high etizolam dose.

I don't recommend this but overdosing on drugs worked for me, benzos didn't help much until I took 4 mg klonopin to school, then I took less and less and 1 mg feels huge to me and .5 mg is a comfortable zone.

I did the same with oxycodone, but kratom always worked for me. Depending on whether you want sedation or stimulation you can add antihistamines or caffeine or something.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Interesting. Pregabalin did take a few tries for me to feel much from it of value so maybe Etizolam will be the same.

I tried 3mg the day after I tried 2mg and it gave me a great long sleep and I woke up feeling good. I wouldn't have tried 3mg unless I had been intending to go to sleep though.

I'll try 1mg again later this week and see what happens.


----------



## headcase (Jan 25, 2012)

victoria stiles said:


> I tried Bali Kratom first&#8230; took about 6 grams (8 capsules). To be honest I was a little nervous not knowing what to expect, but eventually found my self super relaxed. I recall feeling a little bit of tingling in my limbs then a nauseousness kicked in. While my stomach was churning a Lil it did wear off & the effects of kratom did help dull the pain in my shoulder so I was pleased with this kratom experience. Woke up refreshed and ready for the day! No signs of kratom side effects.


 i use ga maeng or pimps kratom its most powerfull by far ill b one foot in a dream just lovin it i do 10g powder or 6 extract and im high as a kite


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

Tried kratom, felt it, but then 2 days later had withdrawal like feelings, so not into it. Make sure to take on an empty stomach.

For tramadol, I can feel 25 mg. I have to have a little food, but not too much with it. Also, I feel it most when I am in a poor mood. Oddly enough, when I was in a good relationship, I felt better and trams had little effect for me at the time.

I've also read that grapefruit has something to help process it, maybe worth a try.


----------

